# Help With Magneto...Wisconsin Engine



## Chad Hatcher (May 19, 2019)

I have Gibson Model D I believe. Hasn't been starting in couple years. Not getting any spark.Wisconsin Engine ....AENLD 3991808... 3 X 3 1/4 ....166147 ....Fairbanks Morse Magneto....CW. TYPE 20 Degree .... FMXD1B7U ...SERIAL 5281388 ...MFD For Y-117 ...Dont know anything about Magneto .Any help would be greatly appreciated. Was told you could date tractor by engine info. If its original engine which I think it is..Would like to know what year it was made.Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So far I have found that the AENLD engine was produced starting in 1957 and continues today.
The Fairbanks Morse Magneto # FMXD1B7U equated to the Wisconsin Part # Y 117

Some interesting reading.
https://www.gasenginemagazine.com/farm-shows/a-history-of-the-gibson


----------



## Chad Hatcher (May 19, 2019)

pogobill said:


> So far I have found that the AENLD engine was produced starting in 1957 and continues today.
> The Fairbanks Morse Magneto # FMXD1B7U equated to the Wisconsin Part # Y 117
> 
> Some interesting reading.
> https://www.gasenginemagazine.com/farm-shows/a-history-of-the-gibson


Thanks for information.


----------



## CHAP FABRY (May 20, 2019)

Chad Hatcher said:


> I have Gibson Model D I believe. Hasn't been starting in couple years. Not getting any spark.Wisconsin Engine ....AENLD 3991808... 3 X 3 1/4 ....166147 ....Fairbanks Morse Magneto....CW. TYPE 20 Degree .... FMXD1B7U ...SERIAL 5281388 ...MFD For Y-117 ...Dont know anything about Magneto .Any help would be greatly appreciated. Was told you could date tractor by engine info. If its original engine which I think it is..Would like to know what year it was made.Thanks in advance for any help.


CLEAN POINTS OR REPLACE THEM


----------



## CHAP FABRY (May 20, 2019)

CHAP FABRY said:


> CLEAN POINTS OR REPLACE THEM


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

replace points and condensor, a bad condensor will give you all sorts of trouble, if you have a multimeter, you could ohm the coil wiring and check for a short in the windings or an open circuit.


----------



## Barry M Miller (Jun 8, 2019)

pogobill said:


> So far I have found that the AENLD engine was produced starting in 1957 and continues today.
> The Fairbanks Morse Magneto # FMXD1B7U equated to the Wisconsin Part # Y 117
> 
> Some interesting reading.
> https://www.gasenginemagazine.com/farm-shows/a-history-of-the-gibson


----------



## Barry M Miller (Jun 8, 2019)

The AENLD was a very good engine that was rated at 9.2 HP.
AENLD-“D” denotes Stellite valves- compatible with unleaded gasoline.
New production of the AENLD and all other single cylinder Wisconsin engines was stopped in early 1990’s.
I know because I was the Project Engineer that worked at Teledyne Total Power and Wis-Con Total Power and tried to consolidate and save a few of the single cylinder Wisconsin cast iron engines.


----------



## Barry M Miller (Jun 8, 2019)

I do have some new parts that I would like to sell for Wisconsin Engines.


----------



## Barry M Miller (Jun 8, 2019)

I have some very unique new parts such as a recoil starter kit and solid state Ignition kit for TRA12 that was used on a Bolens Tractor.


----------



## Barry M Miller (Jun 8, 2019)

Wisconsin engines serial numbers were a good indication of when the engine was built until about mid -1980’s.
Serial number 3991808 is a very old engine-probably from the late 50’s or early 60’s.
I believe the 5th million Wisconsin Engine was built about 1978-5000000.
6th million engine was built in early 1980’s-about the same time that engine production was moved from Milwaukee-West Allis at 53rd and Burnham to Dyer, TN North of Jackson, TN.
Move was to get away from UAW and move to “right to work” state.
I know because I was given the opportunity in 1982 to move to TN from Milwaukee, WI or be out of a job.
I’ll look through my old files and see if I have any more details regarding engine serial number and engine model dates.


----------



## Bob Gammon (Jan 13, 2021)

Barry M Miller said:


> Wisconsin engines serial numbers were a good indication of when the engine was built until about mid -1980’s.
> Serial number 3991808 is a very old engine-probably from the late 50’s or early 60’s.
> I believe the 5th million Wisconsin Engine was built about 1978-5000000.
> 6th million engine was built in early 1980’s-about the same time that engine production was moved from Milwaukee-West Allis at 53rd and Burnham to Dyer, TN North of Jackson, TN.
> ...


I am a new member and need help with a magneto on a wisconsin vh4d. I also live in in TN. How can I get a hold of you


----------



## Barry M Miller (Jun 8, 2019)

Bob Gammon said:


> I am a new member and need help with a magneto on a wisconsin vh4d. I also live in in TN. How can I get a hold of you


I live in the Memphis area.
Let me know what question you have.


----------

